# Avast message?--aavm subsystem error



## joangolfing

I have been having real problems with my HP Pavilion notebook zv6130us Win XP SP2--after a problem installing Akoustik Piano updates. I thought I had it fixed and it is returning.

I uninstalled Avira and installed Avast hoping to be able to find something that might help my system get stable again. I might have a virus or some other setting which causes my system to shut down frequently. It shuts down when I go to certain sites on the net.

I was running a virus check with Avira and it didn't finish the check because of some error.

I get this message now on the main Avira button:
AAVM subsystgem detected a RPC error.


Any information on this error message would be appreciated.


----------



## guiblum

A: First, use Windows Update to be sure that all Windows components (including "RPC") is up to date. Then restart your computer and check if the problem persists. If it persists, follow these instructions:

Right-click the icon MY COMPUTER and select MANAGE.
In left column unroll SERVICES AND APPLICATIONS.
Click on SERVICES.
In the right column, look at the state of service avast! Antivirus.
If the service isn't set to start automatically, set it that way (right-click it and select PROPERTIES and the STARTUP TYPE set to AUTOMATIC). Restart the computer after making the change.
If it was already set to "Automatic", check the status of the service. If it not "Started", try to start it (right-click it and select START).
If the service cannot be started, your avast! installation might be corrupted. Try repairing the avast! installation: click START -> CONTROL PANEL -> ADD/REMOVE PROGRAMS -> avast! Antivirus -> CHANGE/REMOVE and select REPAIR.
This solution works on Windows NT, 2000, XP and 2003 only.


----------



## joangolfing

Thanks--

1.I checked on the critical updates from Microsoft and have them all.
2.Avast was set to automatic in My Computer/Manage/Services
3. I was able to complete a virus scan with Avast and found no viruses.
----------------------------------
What are archive files and should I set Avast to check them. They are currectly not being checked. Maybe that is not available in the free version.

In Avast, My Resident Protection is disabled? Should it be, and if so how do I enable it.

I'm not sure my system is stable but I haven't had any issues with it turning itself off.


----------



## joangolfing

Just checked my start tray where I have the icon for AVAST and double clicking on that still gives me the error message "aavm subsystem error".

Should I uninstall and reinstall Avast?


----------



## joangolfing

I uninstalled Avast and then my HP wouldn't shut down with out pressing the on/off button. So I know this is not an Avast problem but an unsolved problem with my laptop.


----------



## Go The Power

I think this might be a Malware infection.

I would recommend that you go *here*; read and follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, to *here*. _(Just click on the coloured links.)_

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


Good luck :smile:

Please also remember *DO NOT* post your logs in this thread, please start a new thread *here*. _(Just click on the coloured link.)_ and post the logs.

Kind regards.


----------



## joangolfing

I checked for all the malware in your link and found none on my HP. Did a virus check and AdAwareSE check and find nothing.

There might be something with my unzip capability since that's what started my problem. I used another unzip than the one on my HP and then had problems after that.


Now I still can't unzip the 1.1.2 update for Akoustik Piano that I want to use.

Any unzip ideas??


----------



## Go The Power

Try and re download Akoustik Piano because the first zip file might be corrupt.

What program are you using to unzip files?


----------



## joangolfing

I did re-download that file without success

I'm using the unzip that comes with Win XP home and that's the one that gives me the read error. I could try another unzip program or unzip it with my desktop and transfer the unzipped files over to my laptop.


----------



## joangolfing

I unzipped the 1.1.2 update with my desktop. Transferred it over to my laptop HP and it started installing and then stopped with error message: caused by bad installation file. I then had to uninstall the original Akoustik Piano program, However, my system had problems and ran a CK disk on my system.

It's back up and running again. I'm going out to the HP support section and see what updates I might be missing.


----------



## joangolfing

I checked with Spybot s&d and found:
Micro Win Security Center AntiVirus Override

Downloading Micro Malicious Software Removal Tool now.


----------

